# Up ALL night ... :(



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has never been sick. not diarehha, no throwing up, nothing, for the 10 months that we have had her ... that streak ended last night. 

She was panting really hard at bed time, I thought that was weird, but she settled down, then woke me up softly whining around 1am. She had thrown up all over her crate...  I took her out and she procedded to have diareeha everywhere... poor girl. So I cleaned her up, put a towel down in her crate and back to bed. This happened every 2 hrs all night long. Last time she actually woke me before she started throwing up so she puked outside. uke: sigh. I am trying to be calm and not get too worried, comparing this to a child's flu virus, as it sure had the same symptoms. We are at my mom's house and we DID go for a walk last night, could she have picked up a virus that fast??
What should I feed her to help her tummy stay calm? SHe hasn't thrown up for 4 hrs now and is actually hungry...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The poor baby!!! She probably ate something nasty on your walk last night.

You probably should go for some bland stuff for her tummy. Rice and chicken is the usual, I believe, and in tiny portions. A tsp., then wait 20 min. Another tsp. and wait.

Make sure she has water. Ice cubes are terrific.

I'll pull a "Dave" and pur in a link to an article. 
http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/BlandDiet.htm


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know I would worry about dehydration...can you give her something for that? If it happens again, off to the vets would be my suggestion..hugs to all


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie had that last week. I have no idea what caused it. I think it was a virus. My vet had me add 1 heaping teaspoon of slippery elm powder to 1 cup of cold water. Mix it up in a saucepan and heat it until it is thickened. Add 1 tablespoon of honey. Give a teaspoon after every loose stool. I had a 3 cc syringe that I filled all the way and that was about 1 teaspoon. It helps calm the stomach and colon. Fast her for 24 hours except for water or a little broth. Lizzie actually fasted for 48 hours on her own. After that I gave her a little oatmeal, then some cooked egg yolk and finally her food the next day. It is very scary when they get sick .


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor baby. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone!
I just gave her a bit of sweet potato, she is allergic to chicken and rice... sigh. BUT I can give her some mashed banana... I can get her some beef broth and use that... she'd probably LOVE it... I'll keep everyone posted. It's super hard cause we are at my mom's house and she has WHITE carpet! INSANE... sigh... 
slippery elm? interesting? is it drops?


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm hoping Tillie is showing signs of improvement. I would worry about dehydration.
When Keeper was showing, he picked up coccidia apparently at a show and was so sick that we had to take him to the emergency vet who gave him intravenous fluids. The problem with coccidia is that it doesn't show up in a test when it is actively making the dog sick. The dehydration would be my main concern and hopefully it is no longer a problem.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw poor Tillie! Sounds like a virus to me, just make sure to keep her hydrated...

Hope she is all better soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little Tillie! I didn't read this until now, so I hope that by now her tummy is settling down. Everyone else seems to have given you good advice already... I'm sure things are harder with her allergies.

Kodi and I both send gentle hugs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Tillie. I hope she's feeling better. Pumpkin works wonders for diarrhea. My vet and breeder have both recommended it. Be sure to get simple canned pumpkin, not pumpkin pie filling. My vet recommended a tablespoon with breakfast and another with dinner.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing to offer, except I hope Tillie is well soon. There is a rule, I think, that this stuff always has to happen when you are visiting. That is the way my kids were, it seems. If she was going from both ends, I would wonder if it wasn't something she had eaten as well?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Tillie is starting to feel better by now. I would wait until she is ready to eat but do offer fluids.

What is slippery elm powder and where do you get it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope Tillie feels better. My vet says no food for 24 hrs. But if I insist she says the chicken rice or chicken and boiled mashed potato. But she told me to stay away from pumpkin and sweet potato or anything fibrous. So maybe for Tillie just some boiled ground beef. The other thing if you can pick up some powerful probiotics try giving her some, with her tiny bits of beef.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hoping she feels better . . .


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oops, I forgot that Tillie has oodles of food allergies. My bad. :redface: 

How is she doing? Did you try some ice cubes to keep her hydrated?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions!
I did go buy her some beef broth and she devoured it! She seems to be super hungry, so NOT feeding her is a challenge! LOL
I did give her 2 of her sweet potato balls about an hr ago and she seems to be doing good. She has had a couple "doses" of the beef broth and has pee'd twice this afternoon! with no diareeha or vomiting! Praying that the evening goes well also ... I think my mom probably has some pumpkin, so maybe I'll mix that in with a little of her home-cooked for dinner tonight...?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks for the suggestions!
> I did go buy her some beef broth and she devoured it! She seems to be super hungry, so NOT feeding her is a challenge! LOL
> I did give her 2 of her sweet potato balls about an hr ago and she seems to be doing good. She has had a couple "doses" of the beef broth and has pee'd twice this afternoon! with no diareeha or vomiting! Praying that the evening goes well also ...  I think my mom probably has *some pumpkin*, so maybe I'll mix that in with a little of her home-cooked for dinner tonight...?


make sure it is pumpkin *NOT* the pumpkin pie filling! 
Get well soon Tillie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

got it, thanks!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw..poor thing. Hope she is feeling all better quick!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope she feels better soon. Hugs and kisses from the fung fur kids!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hopefully she has tummy issues from being in a new place. I don't give the broth when I am worried about dehydration as it is full of salt, so use it sparingly our dogs are small. Hope things are settling down.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope dear little Tillie is on the mend now,and no more tummy issues.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how did Tillie do last night? paws crossed!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the hugs and well wishes! <3
Tillie slept all night and hasn't had any issues since yesterday 6am!
So, she gets her regular breakfast this morning!!
She is running around, playing fetch like a maniac... yup, she's feeling better!!

I did water the broth down when I gave it to her to cut back on the sodium, for sure!!
that was an interesting episode.. hope it doesn't repeat for a very long time! it was just like being up with a puking kid all night! LOL


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Just tuning in...very happy to hear Tillie is feeling much better! Poor Tillie..and poor you!


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad that little Tillie is feeling better. I know I get super worried whenever Baxter feels like a sick boy. Give her hugs from me!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Be careful on those neighborhood walk, they can get pancreatitis from toxic lawn chemicals and treatment  I think that happened to Gucci once, she got very sick after a walk.
I'm glad to hear she's doing so much better! Scary stuff :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad she is back to good health and playing as normal


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm glad she is feeling better and acting playful!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks, me tooooooo!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So glad she is better...more hugs. Flynn


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Flynn!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy to read Tillie is feeling better! Hope she continues to do well!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Linda! so far so good!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad the baby is feeling better!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Linda, ME TOO!

why do the kids (human AND fur) ONLY get a stomach bug when PAPA is out of town!? seriously, it's like they PLAN it! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm happy to read that Tillie is feeling better and is back to normal.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Susan!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Awww I'm so sorry Tillie got sick! Glad she is feeling much better!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We are so happy Tillie is better Now you can go back to having a nice visit with your mom:hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Late with this, but glad Tillie seems better. Here's an article I've got on it . By Dr. Pitcairn. 

Diarrhea, though common, is not a very specific
condition. That is, many things can cause
diarrhea, and yet the clinical appearance (frequent,
soft, or fluid bowel movements) is
about the same. The gastrointestinal tract
has one major defense against irritants of
many sorts, which is moving its contents
along more quickly than usual. The cause of
the irritation may include worms, bacteria,
viruses, spoiled or toxic food, food sensitivities
(see "Allergies"), bone fragments, or
indigestible material like hair, cloth, or
plastic.
The body's primary response to these irritants
is to increase bowel contraction (called
peristalsis) in order to flush them out of the
system. Because the intestinal contents move
along so quickly, the colon does not absorb
the amount of water it usually does. Thus,
the bowel movement is abnormally fluid.
Depending on what part of the tract is irritated,
you may see certain additional symptoms.
If there is inflammation and bleeding in
the upper part of the small intestine, near the
stomach, then the bowel movement will be
very dark or black from digested blood. You
also may notice a buildup of excess gas that
causes belching, a bloated stomach, or flatulence.
The animal in this pattern usually shows
no particular straining when passing a stool.
A different picture appears when the inflammation
is lower down in the colon. Generally,
there is no problem with gas buildup.
The diarrhea tends to "shoot" out of the
rectum with force and obvious straining. If
there has been bleeding in the colon, the
blood will appear as a fresh red color mixed
with the stool. The bowel movements tend to
be more frequent than when the disturbance
centers in the small intestine. Often you may
notice excessive mucus that looks like clear
jelly.
Because diarrhea can be associated with
so many causes and other disorders, we must
be alert to the possibility of other conditions
causing this symptom. Most of the time, however,
diarrhea is caused by eating the wrong
kind of food or spoiled food, overeating in
general, parasites (in young animals especially)
, or viral infections.
The following guidelines are useful for
treating simple or mild conditions that fall •
the above categories. If they don't resolve it,
or if conditions are severe or otherwise seem
to warrant it, seek professional help—sooner
rather than later.
TREATMENT
Most importantly, do not feed any solid
food for the first 24 to 48 hours. A liquid fast
will give the intestinal tract a chance to rest]
and do its job of flushing things out. Make
sure that plenty of pure water is available ai
all times and encourage drinking. A danger
of excessive diarrhea is dehydration from the
loss of water, sodium, and potassium.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Dave, your reference is out of "Natural Health for Dogs and Cats" by Dr. Pitcairn. That is the book my vet recommends and where the recipe for the slippery elm tonic I posted was from. It is a very interesting read. Many homemade food recipes. I just got all of my supplements and am going to start cooking for Lizzie after Disney.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good for you Lynne!
Dave, thanks for the article! she actually was throwing up and would have some diareeha after, but it's the throwing up that had me so worried and up all night cleaning up after her!
She is all better and hasn't had any problems since Wednesday early morning!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Dave, your reference is out of "Natural Health for Dogs and Cats" by Dr. Pitcairn. That is the book my vet recommends and where the recipe for the slippery elm tonic I posted was from. It is a very interesting read. Many homemade food recipes. I just got all of my supplements and am going to start cooking for Lizzie after Disney.


Thanks for that Lynne, I hate when I forget to list the author in my documents. Yeah great book. Everyone should have it.
Home cooking , good for you. Can I come for dinner? LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha seriously! my husband STILL insists Tillie eats better than HE does!


----------

